# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  [Help]: Cable nối từ JUSP-OP02A to servo pack SGDM và SGDA

## ghoang

Hi cả Nhà
Em đang cần làm 2 sợi cáp để kết nối từ cái Digital Operator JUSP-OP02A đến servopack SGDM và SGDA.
Bác nào có sơ đồ kết nối thì cho em xin nhé



Thank in advance

----------


## CKD

Cái này mình nghĩ cứ nối thẳng pin to pin (1-1, 2-2,..) thôi.

----------


## CKD

Ý mà lộn.. cái này dùng setup mấy con Yaskawa Sigma I thì phải.. cái này hình như là trong manual nó có thì phải.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ý mà lộn.. cái này dùng setup mấy con Yaskawa Sigma I thì phải.. cái này hình như là trong manual nó có thì phải.


Nó có nói tới nhưng không có sơ đồ đấu nối, hỏi ông gu gồ cũng không thấy - thôi thì bác mở cái đó ra dò dò thôi, biết đâu lại dể  :Big Grin:

----------


## ghoang

Em tìm cả tuần nay từ google, manual và cả hỏi trược tiếp Yaskawa cũng không xong, chỉ hy vọng trên đây có ái có cable mò giúp may ra mới xong việc.

Connector trên Operator là 10 chân còn trên Sigma1 là 9 và sigma2 là 14  chân nên phương án nối 1-1 2-2 coi như phá sản  :Smile: 

Em mở ra dò thì chỉ biết mỗi chân 5V and GND vì nó con VXL (Họ 8051 của Intel) các chân còn lại đấu nối thế nào thì chịu, a Huề có cao kiến gì khác không ạh. Dò ra 2 chân nguồn em cắm thử 5V thì nó lên như thế này ah (alarm CPF00)



Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nối 5v GND ok rồi thêm các chân này nữa nhé:
Pin 2 (CN3 - 14 chân) đến chân ( chân nối với chân 10 của P80C51)
Pin 4 (CN3 - 14 chân) đến chân (chân nối với chân 11 của P80C51)
Bác dò và nối thử nhé

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Hiểu cách suy luận của a Hòe  :Smile:  để mai thử kiểm tra xem thế nào . Chân 10 là chân RXD còn chân 11 là TXD theo pinout của con 8051.




Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Nối chạy ngon không bác ghoang? Bác thừa cái OP đó không để lại mình 1 cái đi. Thanks

----------


## ghoang

> Nối chạy ngon không bác ghoang? Bác thừa cái OP đó không để lại mình 1 cái đi. Thanks


Nối xong cắm vô con SGDM chẳng chịu chạy, mình có duy nhất 1 cái lúc trước có bác kia bán nhiều nhưng chỉ mua 1 cái để xài ah

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nối xong cắm vô con SGDM chẳng chịu chạy, mình có duy nhất 1 cái lúc trước có bác kia bán nhiều nhưng chỉ mua 1 cái để xài ah


Nó không chạy - mình chạy rồi à bác Giang  :Big Grin:  Thế mà tưởng ngon rồi chứ

----------


## ghoang

> Nó không chạy - mình chạy rồi à bác Giang  Thế mà tưởng ngon rồi chứ


Dạ e chạy rồi. Có bác kia hứa tìm cho sợi cáp mà cả nửa tháng chưa thấy hồi âm

----------

